

Europe Is Searching For Its Silicon Valley - garbowza
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/05/europe-is-searching-for-its-silicon-valley/

======
delano
It's just a little further east in Tel-Aviv.

~~~
delano
I'm not sure why that got down-voted. It's a true statement.

~~~
jeroen
Tel Aviv may have a concentration of startups, but it's as unrelated to Europe
as Silicon Valley is.

~~~
delano
That's not true. Tel-Aviv has a lot in common with European cities.

But maybe you meant there can only be one Silicon Valley?

~~~
ardit33
I think the only common thing, is that somehow Isreal in soccer and olympics
competes with european teams. Mainly the reason is that all the countries
around Isreal hates its guts. That still doesn't make you any european.
Flagrant racism and human rights in isreal are just appalling, and very anti-
european. I don't see people want to move to iseral (unless they are jewish),
for a startup.

